# WCI - Waratah Coal



## Lucky_Country (6 November 2008)

A new liSting on the ASX been listed on the TSX and has big plans for a coal mine railway and port in Queensland.
Already recieved a takeover offer from Mineralology Clive Palmers private company.
Has alot of risks ahead of it Finance, approval from the government which has been denied for the new port and demand from China may also be under pressure.
Is coal still acceptable as an energy source is also to be taken into account.


----------

